# 1028 38640



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

While out yesterday I happened across an older Power Max LXE and after looking it over, struck a deal and came home with it. I've never been a big fan of Tecumseh's but I'll let it ride for now.
It certainly has power tho, I'm not sure if it's 10 or 11 HP, but there's a big difference between it and the 8 on my MTD. I gave it a quick test in the backyard before putting it in the garage so I could give it a good go-over, (which I did today).
Drained the oil last night, opened the garage door to a gorgeous day, I adjusted the first gear speed, removed the scraper and ground the burred edge off, made up some new cutting board skids, lubed the cables, fixed the chute deflector as it was binding up a bit in the cable under the dash. Also drained some of the auger trans fluid and topped it up.
I noticed last night in my test, it does indeed like to climb. So I cut some 1" solid square bar to make 2 pieces for some added weight on the nose of the bucket, I'll mount them up tomorrow morning. I'd love to see the option of moving the axle back an inch.
I spent some time last night googling info and it seems to be a 2005(?), correct me if I'm wrong. Living off the beaten path I like to have extra belts on the shelf. from what I gather, the auger is 106-4498 (1/2" x 43"). Drive belt 94-8812 (3/8" x 34 3/4"). Again, experts correct me if I'm wrong as I'll be looking to pick them up.
After playing with the Quick Stick abit last night and today in the garage I think I'm going to like that. It's a whole lot speedier than what I'm used to! Is there a way to snug up the ball in the housing at all? It feels like there may be more play/slop than what should be there? Of course it does have some age...
I also like the little clutch triggers for turning, anything to make life easier.
Later in the year I'll strip it down and freshen up the entire thing with some fresh paint.
I mainly wanted something with a little jam as a back-up in case my plow truck fails me, so I'm hoping this will fill the bill.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

If you don't mind sharing, how much did you pay for it ? Looks like a great machine.

I suspect that moving the axle would be a major undertaking, and probably not needed after adding weight to the bucket.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

it's a 358 cc l head of 9 hp from what information i have toro doesn't list it but allows you to download the owners and shop manuals
good luck it's a stout machine at a good price


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

A bargain at $200, even double that.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

its a 2006 model, engine appears to be a 2005. Yep, is a 358cc Tecumseh. Parts at:






Toro 38640, Power Max 1028 LXE Snowthrower, 2006 (SN 260000001-260999999) Parts Diagrams


Toro 38640, Power Max 1028 LXE Snowthrower, 2006 (SN 260000001-260999999) Exploded View parts lookup by model. Complete exploded views of all the major manufacturers. It is EASY and FREE



www.jackssmallengines.com





or





Parts – Power Max 1028 LXE Snowthrower | Toro







www.toro.com


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

so how did you get a good deal in the middle of winter? Prices are way high the last few weeks here (to be expected), and everything with a pulse is selling.

tx


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

If you only paid $200, then you are a better negotiator than jackmels.

Congrats and enjoy it.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

200? Ha, I tried but no, a bit more than that but still more than reasonable. Yes, I do like to negotiate, I try and do my homework before purchasing a big ticket item. Plus a whole lot of looking to find that 'right' deal. This machine needed some time put into it and cosmetically it's somewhat lacking. That's OK tho, who doesnt like a project...

Thanks for the info and the links in the above posts, much appreciated!

I put a little bit more time into it today after plowing with the quad. Finished adapting a matching pair of 1" square weight bars to the nose of the bucket, one above and one below. The scraper bar was in sad shape the more I looked at it so I removed it again and fashioned up a new one with some 2 1/2" x 1/8" flat stock I had kicking around. I contemplated on using some 3/16" poly I have just to be different, maybe in the future.
I'll work on some pics when I get it out to test my maintenance work.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

I got it out and played around in yard abit with it today after plowing. Very impressed with what a couple extra horse will do. I did some cleanup here and there and ran it thru some 20" comprised of mostly old snow. No hint of bogging whatsoever, the weight I added up front made all the difference in the world to keep the bucket down. I keep forgetting about having the darn triggers to aid in 180 turns! Love the Quick Stick! I had a rattle can of fire red so I touched it up here and there, I'll do a much better job in the summer. Now that all seems good I'll go ahead and mod the impeller.
I'm liking Toro, I may call it the old warhorse...


----------

